# gluing jig



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

I made me a gluing jig sometime ago.  Just a simple 90 degree angled length of wood to hold segment pieces.  It works fine but im kinda tired of taping wax paper all over it evertime I glue something together.  Does anyone know of a material that CA will not stick to that could be used to make a gluing jig?


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

HDPE or UHMW also Teflon sheeting.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Search/Search.aspx?query=umhw


----------



## mredburn (Jul 24, 2010)

how large is your jig?


----------



## aggromere (Jul 25, 2010)

about 8 inches long by 2 inches wide.  It's almost a stretch to call it a jig.  It is just a wooden right angle to hold and line up the pieces.  I then just clamp them with a small clamp and drizzle with thin CA.  the problem is I have to cover everything in wax paper and it sometimes makes me misalign the pieces.  I think I could just make one out of the stuff Rick linked and add a piece to each end of the clamp and then I would be ready to go.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 25, 2010)

See if your wife has one of those plastic cutting boards. Say, "that looks old" better get rid of it.  Carl


----------



## lwalden (Jul 25, 2010)

here's a link to a post of a Jig I made a couple of years back, using UHMW for the contact spots to keep CA cleanup to a minimum.....
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=34845


----------



## monophoto (Jul 26, 2010)

fernhills said:


> See if your wife has one of those plastic cutting boards. Say, "that looks old" better get rid of it.  Carl




You should add "and I'll buy you a new one"


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jul 26, 2010)

aggromere said:


> ...  the problem is I have to cover everything in wax paper and it sometimes makes me misalign the pieces. ......



Old Eagle (rest his soul) once told me to try covering my jig with clear packing tape. Worked for me, It might work for you.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 29, 2010)

*Woodcraft Rant*

I usually roll with the punches. Mistakes happen, but I am so unhappy with what Woodcraft sent me for my order I just had to complain to someone.

As always everyone on the forums is most helpful. When I made my original post about gluing jigs someone gave me a link to Woodcraft. They showed a picture and a description of an assortment pack of HDMW that looked perfect for building a jig. Their website describes the 4.5 pound assortment pack I bought as:

The 4-1/2 lb bag contains a wide variety of both thick and thin pieces with no pieces longer than 16". Bags are randomly assembled with no guarantee of color. 



Perfect for making jigs and fixtures 
No pieces longer than 16" 
Various colors 
4-1/2 lbs
I am posting a picture of what they sent me and what the picture on the website looks like. The piece they sent me as an assortment was a 6 inch wide, 1 inch thick 2 foot long piece of white HDMW that is warped.

I emailed them letting them know what had happened and I hope they will send me the product they described that I ordered. I will keep you posted.

It's really so incompetent or down right deceitful that it's almost funny.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 4, 2010)

Well i received a free replacement assortment pack from woodcraft today.  They never emailed or anything to say they would fix it but they did.  So they did the right thing.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 9, 2010)

Next time you might try Tap Plastics.  They have a great assortment of the stuff.


----------

